# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Piedrahita y la mesita de David Roth

## 15tahures

Exactamente la misma mesita que utilizó en el NxA, pero esta vez con Dólares de plata. El manejo es un poquito más delicado, pero vale la pena.

YouTube - MesitaDavidRoth.mp4

Para los que no hayáis visto la versión del NxA -en mi opinión más bonita que la del hormiguero porque los niños es lo que tienen- os dejo un link a la web de Luis. Id a donde pone magia con monedas y pulsad en "la mesita"

Luis Piedrahita ::Official Website::

----------


## luis_bcn

ñam,ñam ,ñam !!! me lo he comido !!! muy bien ejecutado ,gracias por el video

----------


## ignoto

Un apunte para los que hagáis magia a niños:
Mis dos hijos mayores (adolescente uno y preadolescente el otro) se lo comieron con patatas, igual que mi suegra) pero mi hijo pequeño captó el "tema" de la mesita.

No es que viera los empalmes (menudo pedazo de monstruo manejando las monedas), es que para un niño el "secreto" empleado es la opción lógica aunque para un adulto esto no esté tan claro.

Eso si, si el chaval hubiese estado allí delante se lo hubiera tragado entero pero la cámara es lo que tiene, que haces magia de cerca con el público en condiciones de salón.

----------


## DavidAlvira

buff, que limpio lo hace .D

----------


## eusonpablo

Luis como siempre, en su linea. Se va a convertir en uno de los grandes (si no lo es ya)
Pero creo que la chica de rosa (no se como se llama  :Smile1:  ) desde donde estaba pudo ver el "final" de la mesita

----------


## DavidAlvira

quizás si pero parecia que en todo momento la cubria con la espalda no?

----------


## CleHle

> quizás si pero parecia que en todo momento la cubria con la espalda no?


 yo creo que en una gran mayoría de los efectos que hace piedrahita ahí, los invitados ven cierta parte del efecto. ( realización )
ya que suele ser muy anguloso

( mi forma de pensar )

----------


## Mag Marches

Opino exactamente como CleHle!

----------


## Prendes

Y digo yo, si siempre pasa lo mismo con los angulos, ¿no se le pudo haber ocurrido algo para evitarlo?
No sé. por ejemplo una especie de cajón, o algo tipo tobogán que lo deslice hasta un compartimento dentro de la mesa, o cosas así.

(que igual no eh, es una teoría...)

----------


## luis_bcn

> Y digo yo, si siempre pasa lo mismo con los angulos, ¿no se le pudo haber ocurrido algo para evitarlo?
> No sé. por ejemplo una especie de cajón, o algo tipo tobogán que lo deslice hasta un compartimento dentro de la mesa, o cosas así.
> 
> (que igual no eh, es una teoría...)


seguro que las cosas que tira al regazo estan bien cubiertas ( me refiero a que puedes notar la descarga ) pero seguro que mas de ahi no ves ) 
p.d : hablo desde la ignorancia ,pero seguro que la chica se lo comio con patatas ( solo hay que verle la cara ) :P

----------


## rubiales

Yo he visto el servante que usa luis y es imposible que vean nada.

----------


## Pulgas

Casi con certeza, si lo hiciésemos uno de nosotros verían no "parte", sino todo. Pero hecho con la limpieza con la que él lo ejecuta, dudo que se vea nada de nada.

----------


## Prendes

> Yo he visto el servante que usa luis y es imposible que vean nada.



Se confirma mi teoría jaja

----------

